# server 2008 domain securty policy



## bukhosi (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a windows server 2008 domain and some of my users cannot access the cd-rom and usb devices on their machines, they get a "f: is not accessible access denied" each time they try to access it.

I checked my server security policies setting but im just clueless as to how to solve it


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

and others can access these Drives?

Firstly Open the domain security policy and generate a report, this will show you what's blocked and whats allowed and then you can make changes accordingly.


----------

